# Deciding what to grow the 1st time.... decisions decisions decisions......



## jchern22 (Nov 28, 2021)

Right or wrong , in doing my research, I opted for auto fem seeds to start.  Starting with NO knowledge on how to grow these plants but thanks to youtube and www.marijuanapassion.com have lots of ideas.  Here is what I have in my tent now trying to germinate and "if" anything pops out the soil, deciding what to keep and flower.  Here is my situation
The Good.....
(1) 5 Gal Fabric Pot - (2) All American Seed Company Trainwreck auto fem seeds (Planted direct in soil with myco) Thursday 11/25 morning - dropped one in pot and couldn't find it so threw another in
(1) 5 Gal Fabric Pot - (1) Greybeard Blue Dream auto fem seeds (Planted direct in soil with myco) Thursday 11/25 morning
(1) 1 Gal Fabric Pot - (1) Monster Bruce Banner auto fem seed (Planted direct in soil with myco) Friday 11/26 morning
(1) 1 Gal Fabric Pot - (1) Greybeard Northern Lights auto fem seed (Planted direct in soil with myco ) Friday 11/26 morning
The Bad......
(1) 3 Gal Fabric Pot - (2) All American Seed Company Trainwreck auto fem seeds Tuesday 11/23 night (Started in cup of water for 24 hours, floated to bottom but no tap root.  Impatient Jeff threw them in the paper towel sprinkled myco and ziplock.  Come Thursday still no sign of tap root so impatient Jeff watched videos and while stoned thought it would be a good idea to put seeds in paper towel on a plate over heat register.  Paper towel and seeds bone dry Friday morning but no tap root yet so I figured I would try and see if I could salvage any.  Planted the two seeds in a 3 gal fabric pot and hoping for the best
In the same (3) Gal Fabric Pot are (2) Greybeard Blue Dream auto fem seeds that have the same journey as the two trainwreck seeds in the story above.  So a total of 4 seeds in the 3 gal pot. 

I know everyone will ask questions on set up, heat, moisture, etc.  In this thread I am asking for tips on deciding which ones to grow from beginning to harvest to drying to curing.  I am growing in a 2x4 x5 Vivosun Tent and was hoping to harvest three plants after the new year for my personal use.  This is just for fun and to get me through the winter and grow some inventory.  So here is the question.....
Let's say 6 of the 9 seeds germinate and begin to grow through the soil , how long do I grow them and when do I decide which 3 to flower and what do you do with the plants you decide not to harvest.  I am watching videos and everyone is growing so many seedlings, wondering they decide which ones to move forward with and what to do with the others, assuming they are all females.

Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 28, 2021)

Good questions jc....

if 6 of 9 seeds germinate and they are autoflowers , if I am not mistaken , you just plant them and leave the lights on like 18 hours on and 6 hours off and those auto flowers do their own thing , they will just begin to flower automatically...there is no vegg period if I am not mistaken...

what do I do with the plants I decide not to harvest?.....I give them to my chickens

it is always a challenge to grow new genetics...how tall will they get?...what is the potency like?....are they heavy or light eaters?....etc etc etc

so try and do some research on the strandivars that you are growing and go from there...

good luck and here’s to a happy harvest

Brother Cartman and a few other members here have a lot of experience growing autoflowers so maybe they will chime in and offer some advice or opinions...

I do know the regular photoperiod trainwreck and blue dream can be some monster plants outdoors , 8-14’ feet tall....


----------



## Carty (Jul 10, 2022)

Right on.. another person trying Autos.. well hopefully we can all chip in and make your adventure a good one..  you'll find out the 1gal pot plants will grow faster at 1st..  in the end if you can control moisture in the larger pots they'll surpass them later..  I prefer to start in 1gal pots and then up pot to 2gal tall built felt pots.
3works good though, sometimes tent size dictates it eh?

Light cycles..   I feel even autos need a dark cycle..  plants do certain things during this time of their lives..

20/4 is great for vegging
18/6 I use to flower
20/4 I switch back to the last 2wks

Some our power bill dictates the light cycle.. big lights take up big $$..   another reason I'm happy with 18/6.
hahaha.

Good soil, feed lightly..

How not to lose seeds:  fill your pot 3/4 full of soil and water in.  you'll see the soil seriously shrink down..
now, place fresh soil on top of that and water very lightly.  poke a hole in center, 1" deep.  place seed in hole and put a pinch of dirt atop of it..  Note:  never water directly on top of seed, it can sink it..  2" away in a circle.  

best of luck to ya.. sounds like you have good genetics ..


----------



## Carty (Jul 10, 2022)

Usually when we use Feminized seeds, not to many get tossed out..  fem'd seeds, usually someone has already  done a good job of isolating a sticky plant for ya.  I just started 8 to hopefully get 6.  might lose 1
during germ, and I did.. it was a runt so I culled it.. (killed).  my dog ate it.. lol.

Most strains.. seed to weed in 75 days..  any sooner and your truly wasting your time.. it may look ready, key is, when you think it's time to harvest, go another week.. hahahaha.   we'll teach ya what to look for man.. worry about the 1st few weeks right now.. gotta be stress free, no over watering..  no strong foods..


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

jchern22 said:


> Right or wrong , in doing my research, I opted for auto fem seeds to start.  Starting with NO knowledge on how to grow these plants but thanks to youtube and www.marijuanapassion.com have lots of ideas.  Here is what I have in my tent now trying to germinate and "if" anything pops out the soil, deciding what to keep and flower.  Here is my situation
> The Good.....
> (1) 5 Gal Fabric Pot - (2) All American Seed Company Trainwreck auto fem seeds (Planted direct in soil with myco) Thursday 11/25 morning - dropped one in pot and couldn't find it so threw another in
> (1) 5 Gal Fabric Pot - (1) Greybeard Blue Dream auto fem seeds (Planted direct in soil with myco) Thursday 11/25 morning
> ...


Even if you select your favorite now, you will probably change your mind once you see how the plants grow. Your gonna pick your favorites as they grow and of course not feel great about offing the ones that didn’t make the cut. That’s how I alway end up with a crowded tent so don’t listen to me  you do have a nice selection there tho no matter who makes the cut


----------



## pute (Jul 10, 2022)

Never grown autos and no plans to go so.  But I have a question....what would happen if you grew an auto on a normal 12/12 light schedule....my guess is it would be fine.


----------



## Flower (Jul 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> Most strains.. seed to weed in 75 days..  any sooner and your truly wasting your time.. it may look ready, key is, when you think it's time to harvest, go another week..



Last month, I harvested a Lemon Auto at 97 days, and it was showing quite a bit of amber. 
I actually have another Lemon Auto going that is at 97 days, today. 
She is going, at least, another week. 
So yeah, don’t get caught up in a time frame, you never know what each individual plant is going to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 10, 2022)

Exactly. My Zkittles Auto at 14 weeks still had hardly any umber. Not that I care because I'm waiting for seeds.


----------

